# Ann Arbor, MI Driver Available



## daddy daniels' (Jan 4, 2014)

I wasn't going to work snow and ice management this year, but I got that jones again. 13 years experience operating snow plows. B.S and drama free, clean cut. Non-smoker, no drugs of any kind and not an alcoholic. Team player, I don't have to be called in first, second or third string is alright with me. I can't promise I'll work the entire season, but I can promise this storm. I need $30 per hour to drive your truck, paid at the end of the shift until we establish a relationship. Prefer to stay in the ann arbor to 94/275 junction corridor, but will consider other areas. Leave your contact number and I will call you in a few hours.


----------



## zoop (Dec 25, 2010)

I was wondering did you end up finding a company to work for in the Ann Arbor area?


----------

